# MECA/Meet Saturday December 6th 2014 Torrance, CA



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501











We are kicking off our 2015 Southern California season with a Toys for Tots, MECA Competition and Meet.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Yay! We'll be there of course with Christmas music in hand too. Make sure to bring Peter White, Michael!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

might be able to make it, not sure yet since my life is really random


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

If I'm in town, I'll be there.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Yay! We'll be there of course with Christmas music in hand too. Make sure to bring Peter White, Michael!


I'll bring the Peter White. 

I'm going to try and find a really good recording of the Nutcracker (seasonal favorite).


*This is primarily a Toys for Tots get together so don't forget to bring Toys!*


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Dang it..... wanted to come down to the next meet. We getting our Christmas tree that day.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll bring the Peter White.
> 
> I'm going to try and find a really good recording of the Nutcracker (seasonal favorite).
> 
> ...


What about Tots? Can we bring them and trade them for toys?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I just purchased two new Holiday Music CD's


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

palldat said:


> What about Tots? Can we bring them and trade them for toys?



I won't trade my tots for anything. . My kids will hit up Uncle Paul for some toys though. Lol. 



michaelsil1 said:


> I just purchased two new Holiday Music CD's



Great! Looking forward to hearing them!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll check our schedule and let everyone know. We would certainly like to make it. Especially for a good cause.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to wish all the WCA Team members that are going to Worlds good luck.

Just a thought...why don't you all bring all your trophies to the event for this year and take a Team picture.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

@BigRed....Tune'em up take 'em out!!! Show them what the wild wild west is all about.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I should be in for this one!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I think I can make it,


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> I think I can make it,


Lol. If you don't, someone needs to borrow your badge. 

This place really needs a like button.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey James. Looking forward to seeing u. Your sig is incorrect. You got 3rd in extreme at state finals. Awesome job though


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I thought runner up was 2nd/3rd. Regardless, it's gone.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't trip bro. Your truck is awesome and the scores supported it. .


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Wait...that means I was a runner up too

Sweet, now I don't have to feel like a loser


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be there... hopefully free of equipment issues this time 'round


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh, wait... I needed to correct my signature too...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Event is now listed on the MECA site.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

So what is up with the new classes? Where are the discriptions and breakdown?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Until it's in writing all classes are the same


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

palldat said:


> So what is up with the new classes? Where are the discriptions and breakdown?


What new classes? Each of these is covered in at least one of the 3 official MECA rule books I've seen.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I am not aware of any new classes, not to say that I know everything that is going on at MECA HQ.

Paul, what new classes are you referring to and where did you get your info if I might ask?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I just purchased two new Holiday Music CD's


Oh for the love of God please no!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXZqKoP0s8


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oh for the love of God please no!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> cat singing Jingle Bells - YouTube
> ...



Not really I got this:










He started it


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

STOP IT!!!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

palldat said:


> STOP IT!!!!!!


Hater!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Hater!


This is why Paul and I get along!!!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

this cat is not amused!

who am I kidding..lmao


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Happy National Cat Day!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

haha is that actually a thing? its almost Halloween, can I dress up yet? would be funny to go to work dressed up silly for national cat day.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> haha is that actually a thing? its almost Halloween, can I dress up yet? would be funny to go to work dressed up silly for national cat day.





MrsPapasin said:


> Happy National Cat Day!


It works for her. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It works for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm in love! 


Yes there actually is a National Cat Day


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I dressed up as a cat for work and wow, lots of laughs and that was my goal! Looks like I'll be able to come down for this meet in December.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

papasin said:


> I am not aware of any new classes, not to say that I know everything that is going on at MECA HQ.
> 
> Paul, what new classes are you referring to and where did you get your info if I might ask?


Right before Worlds when you looked at the SQL class listing for 2015 it listed several classes that are not listed now...i.e, Modex, Modex1, Modex2 etc.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ huh?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Paul, are you referring to the points standing page with the pull down menus? 

SQL Points Standings


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Paul, are you referring to the points standing page with the pull down menus?
> 
> SQL Points Standings


Correct....it listed probably 6 additional classes. The ones that I mentioned as well as a couple more.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Taking a look at the drop down menus in SQ there was nothing that was out of the ordinary from what I could tell. In addition to the standard 1-seat SQ classes, there is SQ2 and SQ2+ as well as the various install classes as well as RTA. All of which are spelled out in the 2014 rulebook. So no new or unfamiliar classes that I could tell...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Again....As stated. Before the World Finals the list was different. I had just had a chance to mention it and as I see it is different now. I had verbally mentioned it to someone else and they had said they did n't know that those classes existed either.

Obviously there was either a mistake. All is right in the world


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

palldat said:


> Again....As stated. Before the World Finals the list was different. I had just had a chance to mention it and as I see it is different now. I had verbally mentioned it to someone else and they had said they did n't know that those classes existed either.
> 
> Obviously there was either a mistake. All is right in the world



Ez killer


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Ez killer


Time for another good cat joke? 


To soon? 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Please bring a $20 toy or the entry fee is $20. I would prefer the toy. Lets make some kids christmas a little better 

Oh and by the way, kill the cat


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Please bring a $20 toy or the entry fee is $20. I would prefer the toy. Lets make some kids christmas a little better
> 
> *Oh and by the way, kill the cat*
> 
> View attachment 56894



We are not amused


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Think it's time to put together a list of who's coming and what class they are going to be if they are competing. I'll get it started. 

COMPETING:

STOCK:

STREET:

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic

EXTREME:

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Add your name to the list!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

COMPETING:

STOCK:

STREET:

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Cat Box

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic

EXTREME:

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING:


Add your name to the list!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Michael, you forgot to list your car as the catmobile.  :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Michael, you forgot to list your car as the catmobile.  :laugh:


Fixed!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

COMPETING

STOCK:

STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - xB (probably)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Cat Box

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic

EXTREME:

MASTER:


NON-COMPETING


Add your name to the list!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

STOCK:

STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - xB (probably)

MOD STREET:

MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Cat Box

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:

MASTER:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

COMPETING:

STOCK:


STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - xB (probably)

MOD STREET:


MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Cat Box

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:
Linda (MrsP) - Smarty Cat

MASTER:

NON-COMPETING:

Add your name to the list!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol.

Flier is also available for more info.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I assume this will be considered the first show of the 2015 season for California? If so, does that mean we need to re-up our MECA memberships? Or is your membership based on the date you join?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I assume this will be considered the first show of the 2015 season for California? If so, does that mean we need to re-up our MECA memberships? Or is your membership based on the date you join?



Yes, this is the first SoCal show of the 2015 season for CA. Your MECA membership card should say the expiration date of your membership.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

rton20s said:


> I assume this will be considered the first show of the 2015 season for California? If so, does that mean we need to re-up our MECA memberships? Or is your membership based on the date you join?



I actually asked Steve Stern a question about membership renewals last year. He told me that the expiration date is written on the membership card. The membership is good for 1 year from date of purchase, although he usually rounds up to the 1st or 15th of that month. When a membership lapses, and is renewed, then it is good for the rest of the year, until 12/31, so they get an entire competition season.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

That would likely mean knowing where your membership card is.  Good thing I have a picture on my phone. Looks like I have a several months to go. Thanks.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


>



Nice shirt! I should get that.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll put my name in street... for now. We shall see what the next month brings. 

STOCK:


STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - xB (probably)
Damon (DRTHJTA) - Black Cat

MOD STREET:


MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Cat Box

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:
Linda (MrsP) - Smarty Cat

MASTER:

NON-COMPETING:

Add your name to the list!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

STOCK:


STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - xB (probably)
Damon (DRTHJTA) - Black Cat

MOD STREET:


MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Cat Box

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:
Linda (MrsP) - Smarty Cat
Chet Stout (XSIV SPL) - Edgy Cat

MASTER:

NON-COMPETING:


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm gonna have to make it a point to wear a cool cat shirt to this event now wont I? lol pretty sure I wore my coolest jaguar cat shirt already once this year so we shall see.

I'm hoping by this time next year to be a competing member but sadly the plans are pushed back because I lost out on the vehicle purchase.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

STOCK:


STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - xB (probably)
Damon (DRTHJTA) - Black Cat

MOD STREET:


MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Scaredy Cat
MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:
Linda (MrsP) - Smarty Cat
Chet Stout (XSIV SPL) - Edgy Cat

MASTER:

NON-COMPETING: 

Lycancatt


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*COMPETING*
STOCK:


STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - Schrödinger's Cat (probably)
Damon (DRTHJTA) - Black Cat

MOD STREET:


MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Scaredy Cat

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:
Linda (MrsP) - Smarty Cat
Chet Stout (XSIV SPL) - Edgy Cat

MASTER:

*NON-COMPETING* 
Lycancatt


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

COMPETING
STOCK:


STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - Schrödinger's Cat (probably)
Damon (DRTHJTA) - Black Cat

MOD STREET:


MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Scaredy Cat

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:
Linda (MrsP) - Smarty Cat
Chet Stout (XSIV SPL) - Edgy Cat

MASTER:

NON-COMPETING 
Lycancatt (spot on cat)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Retuning my Car at this point is proving to be very frustrating, Arg!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Try tuning to this Michael!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

michaelsil1 said:


> Retuning my Car at this point is proving to be very frustrating, Arg!


Why the re-tune? Did you change some hardware?

Sounded GREAT last time I listened to it


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

XSIV SPL said:


> Why the re-tune? Did you change some hardware?
> 
> Sounded GREAT last time I listened to it


No, but I want to get it better!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> No, but I want to get it better!


 Better than STATE CHAMPION? That would mean you would have had to drive to Tennessee and lose that comp.

At that point you would need to re-tune. 

Don't go messing up that championship sound you have 

NOTE: No cats were harmed in this message.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ there's always room to improve Paul. I got Jim to promise not to change anything in his truck 'til this meet/comp, but after that, all bets are off. :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

palldat said:


> Better than STATE CHAMPION? That would mean you would have had to drive to Tennessee and lose that comp.
> 
> At that point you would need to re-tune.
> 
> ...


*Even the World Champion wants to tweek.*


I still had problems with the tune at State Finals. 


Fixing them is another story.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> ^ there's always room to improve Paul. I got Jim to promise not to change anything in his truck 'til this meet/comp, but after that, all bets are off. :laugh:


I bet Jim tweeks it before the meet/comp!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine has been all over the map. I'll settle for everything functioning and "decent" by the comp.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it too early for another rebuild?   :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

There will be some equipment juggling and testing this week. You know that there are changes on the horizon, but it relies on getting some of what I have now sold. Who knows what will show up at your GTG this weekend. Heck, it might not even be my car.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool Dustin. But I was talking about my car.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess it is just par for the course for just about everyone around here. Isn't it?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I guess it is just par for the course for just about everyone around here. Isn't it?


I am still on build #1 however, I have a few friends that say my build is more like three. 

So Dustin, Chris wants me to give you some AD and LLP for testing on Sunday.
Did he say anything to you yet?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I am still on build #1 however, I have a few friends that say my build is more like three.
> 
> So Dustin, Chris wants me to give you some AD and LLP for testing on Sunday.
> Did he say anything to you yet?
> ...


He hasn't yet, but I would be happy to bring back whatever you have for him. He is only a couple miles away and I see him on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I have have about 9 square feet of LLP, so the AD is the important stuff. Dustin I'll show you what I'm working on when you stop by to use the scope.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds good. I've got some "fiddling" to do. I'll be in touch about when we can meet up to use the scope and check out the BM MkIV.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> *Even the World Champion wants to tweek.*
> 
> 
> I still had problems with the tune at State Finals.
> ...





BTW Michael, i've been working on more sound deadening all day. 






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Wish I could make this one but I can't. If the timing works out to where my truck is still down in LA and it's ready I may have to ask some one to take it to the comp for me lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW Michael, i've been working on more sound deadening all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, good one!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

rton20s said:


> Mine has been all over the map. I'll settle for everything functioning and "decent" by the comp.


I can certainly relate- 4th of 4 at state with some seemingly spontaneous noise issues combined with a very lazy tune on my part (hence my signature line). I went home with a few lessons learned and swapped out a noisy amp- still tuning (hopefully the right way this time) and hoping to present a much improved system for the judge(s) evaluation in Torrance  

By the way, who's judging? I see that Mike's planning to attend, is he lending his ears? (By the way Mike, I'm planning on laying-in a preset for that house music demo you've been asking for, if time allows, of course  )

Looking forward to seeing you all in Torrance!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Don't forget about a Toy for Kitty


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Can we get an updated list of who's coming so far?

I hear attending, not attending, my car might be there but not presented by me, etc.

What's the situation?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I am a newbie, both to diyma and car audio in general, but I am in Redondo Beach and will probably attend just to meet some of you guys and check it all out.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> I am a newbie, both to diyma and car audio in general, but I am in Redondo Beach and will probably attend just to meet some of you guys and check it all out.


Sweet! There should be a World Champion RAM there to listen to. :thumbsup:

Just copying and pasting the last list that was posted. There were a few others that posted on the first page, but never put their name down. Put your name down if you plan on coming. 

*COMPETING*
STOCK:


STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - Schrödinger's Cat (probably)
Damon (DRTHJTA) - Black Cat

MOD STREET:


MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Scaredy Cat

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:
Linda (MrsP) - Smarty Cat
Chet Stout (XSIV SPL) - Edgy Cat

MASTER:

*NON-COMPETING*
DavidRam


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

papasin said:


> Sweet! There should be a World Champion RAM there to listen to. :thumbsup:
> 
> Really??


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> papasin said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! There should be a World Champion RAM there to listen to. :thumbsup:
> ...


Yep. You might have seen him around DIYMA...goes by BigRed.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

papasin said:


> Yep. You might have seen him around DIYMA...goes by BigRed.


Now you are getting me way too excited, lol! Thanks! 

I wonder if I know him from RamForum...

2 months ago I had a kicker hideaway in my truck and had never done anything car audio related. 
Today, I am a 39yr old child - lost in a foreign land, that is car audio, and loving every minute of learning about this stuff... :laugh:


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

this may or may not be off topic, i would like to compete in the future, but for now I'd just like to "attempt" to get a competition tune. anybody have a copy of the MECA disc I can check out?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shutmdown said:


> this may or may not be off topic, i would like to compete in the future, but for now I'd just like to "attempt" to get a competition tune. anybody have a copy of the MECA disc I can check out?


There are two discs and a set of selected tracks that are approved for competition in MECA. The 2015 rulebook once published will have the list of all tracks. You can purchase Chesky's Ultimate Demonstration Disc from Amazon (which is what has been used for a few years now).

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Demo...id=1416377657&sr=8-1&keywords=chesky+ultimate

or order the new disc (produced in conjunction with Arc Audio and is a compilation of Chesky catalog greats) from MECA's website.

MECA Mechandise

EDIT: Both discs and the selected tracks to my knowledge are fair game for judging this season.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I must sadly report that I'm not going to make this meet.

Work Friday mixing bands in san jose, dj work Saturday also in san jose, no practical way to make both with the meet smack dab in the middle.

Have fun all!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> I must sadly report that I'm not going to make this meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you have your hands full. I'm sure we'll see each other again. (see what I did there) 

I've updated the list above. Who else is coming out? It's for a good cause!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.
(I've never understood that expression but somehow it seems to fit here)

and now I just found out theres a killer rave the night of the sixth in gault ca that I don't get to go to! denyed on all levels!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Lycancatt said:


> I see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.
> (I've never understood that expression but somehow it seems to fit here)
> 
> and now I just found out theres a killer rave the night of the sixth in gault ca that I don't get to go to! denyed on all levels!


What is it with Galt and raves?
Not the first one I've heard of there.
That's the last place you'd expect a party like that. :shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I think its off the beaten path enough to not piss people off with noise, and theres a certain property owner who gets permits and lets it happen, its actually fully sanctioned and so wont be shut down unless people are stupid. I might have been doing sound at some you've heard of, its one specific farm kinda place we do it at.

Just wait for new years! actually that's all live bands on a big horn loaded rig with mixing on an analog console so might be right up the sq guys who like it loud's alleys.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Is everyone ready for


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Lol! Awesome! And yes.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol Michael. Are you hosting for the rest of us?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Lol Michael. Are you hosting for the rest of us?


I would be willing if I had a place to cook, but I have to work on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Is everyone ready for


Cat......it's what's for dinner.
Cat......the other other white meat. 
Mmmm.....served with pumpkin paw for dessert. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

lol! you guys are gonna have so much fun..


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Two weeks to go!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> Sweet! There should be a World Champion RAM there to listen to. :thumbsup:


So looks like we have folks flying in just to listen to that RAM. 

Plus remember, this event is also for a good cause! 

*COMPETING*
STOCK:


STREET:
Dustin (RTon20s) - Schrödinger's Cat (probably)
Damon (DRTHJTA) - Black Cat

MOD STREET:


MODIFIED:
Michael Silverman (michaelsil1) - Scaredy Cat

MODEX:
Richard (papasin) - Civic
Paul (P-Alldat) - Lexus

EXTREME:
Linda (MrsP) - Smarty Cat
Chet Stout (XSIV SPL) - Edgy Cat

MASTER:

*NON-COMPETING*
DavidRam
shinjohn


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What's for Lunch?


I could bring some Fried Chicken from Dinah's


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> What's for Lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never too early to talk about food. 

Are we doing potluck style? If so, maybe start a list for that too?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> So looks like we have folks flying in just to listen to that RAM.
> 
> Plus remember, this event is also for a good cause!
> 
> ...


So, it looks like there'll be no excuses for anyone not getting to hear every car at the GTG  And, it'll not be a late day (yay!)

I'm still cutting, coating, fitting and tuning, but I'll be back together by the meet- Looking forward to seeing all!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> So, it looks like there'll be no excuses for anyone not getting to hear every car at the GTG  And, it'll not be a late day (yay!)
> 
> I'm still cutting, coating, fitting and tuning, but I'll be back together by the meet- Looking forward to seeing all!


We probably won't get 20+ cars like state finals, but I suspect we're going to have more than what is on the list...just a hunch.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like I may be there. If so, it'll be in stock class still. Doubt I'll get anything installed before then.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Two weeks to go!


It's just a few days now.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like I won't be making this one after all. I didn't realize I had a conflict with another event that I can't miss. See you all at the next one.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Still on the fence here, probably won't know until a day or two before, not by choice of course.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

michaelsil1 said:


> It's just a few days now.


Looks like the weather should be nice again by then as well


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I just realized- not a peep from Badfish in this thread 

Anyone know if John's coming?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

XSIV SPL said:


> I just realized- not a peep from Badfish in this thread
> 
> Anyone know if John's coming?



I just talked to him, he doesn't know yet.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Just a few days more guys! I'm getting Christmas music together too. Can't wait to see you all again.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like I'm in. Still deciding on what music to bring.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Just a few days more guys! I'm getting Christmas music together too. Can't wait to see you all again.





TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Looks like I'm in. Still deciding on what music to bring.


What Music did you decide on?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like a random mixed cd of stuff I usually listen to, so that one will have some classical, some metal, some rap.

A comparison cd of vinyl rips vs the cd version of said song to show the difference in dynamic range. This will be a combination of both new and old music.

And for Christmas music, the only thing I have to offer that no one else is probably bringing is Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters. Decca 5019.

Mostly hoping to de-stress on this trip listening to good systems, so mostly bringing fun music.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

still sad I cant go but happy I'm not now, my sinuses did a number on me..again..so now my right ear is 50% down on power and its really getting me down! I thought I had sinus surgery to correct this but..meh..nothing really changed.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It's time for












A Toy for Kitty!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> What Music did you decide on?


Mine will be a mix of Christmas music. I'm still working on it. Will have it done soon.

I will attempt to provide French Dip at the comp. No promises that it will turn out right, but I plan to haul my slow cooker and throw a chunk of meat into the slow cooker while I go listen to all your cars.  I'll bring some nice leafy green stuff to go as a side. Master Chef Shinjohn, please don't critique my cooking abilities too much. Yes I admit, I take short cuts when it comes to cooking. It's a side effect of being a busy working mom. :laugh:

If others are able and can bring some drinks and other food too, that would be great! Otherwise you all are at the mercy of however the experimental French Dip turns out.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

MrsPapasin said:


> Mine will be a mix of Christmas music. I'm still working on it. Will have it done soon.
> 
> I will attempt to provide French Dip at the comp. No promises that it will turn out right, but I plan to haul my slow cooker and throw a chunk of meat into the slow cooker while I go listen to all your cars.  I'll bring some nice leafy green stuff to go as a side. Master Chef Shinjohn, please don't critique my cooking abilities too much. Yes I admit, I take short cuts when it comes to cooking. It's a side effect of being a busy working mom.
> 
> If others are able and can bring some drinks and other food too, that would be great! Otherwise you all are at the mercy of however the experimental French Dip turns out.


OMG, I am such a loser. I'm amazed at all of what you accomplish as a working mom!!!! In as far as cooking skills, I can say confidently that mine pale to yours; I think the only thing I know how to do is burn big hunks of meat. 

Slow cooker cooking may be a "short cut", but it sure produces amazing results! Lookin' forward to the yummy food! (if you'll let me taste some, haha!)


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

shinjohn said:


> OMG, I am such a loser. I'm amazed at all of what you accomplish as a working mom!!!! In as far as cooking skills, I can say confidently that mine pale to yours; I think the only thing I know how to do is burn big hunks of meat.
> 
> Slow cooker cooking may be a "short cut", but it sure produces amazing results! Lookin' forward to the yummy food! (if you'll let me taste some, haha!)


Hah hah hah, sorry Shinjohn, was just giving you a hard time. I forgot to put all the smilies afterwards. Shame on me for forgetting one of my first lessons on ribbing on diyma.  It's been corrected.

Looking forward to seeing you at Torrance this Saturday!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

MrsPapasin said:


> Just a few days more guys! I'm getting Christmas music together too. Can't wait to see you all again.



I got to listen to the MrsPapasin SQ Xmas v2 disc. For the folks that got to listen to last year's rendition, this year is even better! Don't miss out! See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> I got to listen to the MrsPapasin SQ Xmas v2 disc. For the folks that got to listen to last year's rendition, this year is even better! Don't miss out! See everyone tomorrow!


Sounds Good! 

Looking forward to seeing you both.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

1 more day for toys and music


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Sounds Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you both.



So are you bringing the fried chicken?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

palldat said:


> 1 more day for toys and music



Oh Crap that's one more thing I have to do today. 



papasin said:


> So are you bringing the fried chicken?



Yes, I'm going to bring some Fried Chicken.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Yay, Fried Chicken! That's great! The kids will love that!

We also packed some paper plates and bowls, cups, napkins, and utensils. So we should be ok on those.

See you there, Michael!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Yay, Fried Chicken! That's great! The kids will love that!
> 
> We also packed some paper plates and bowls, cups, napkins, and utensils. So we should be ok on those.
> 
> See you there, Michael!


Plates, napkins and utensils!  

You're going to spoil us.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Plates, napkins and utensils!
> 
> You're going to spoil us.


Linda and Richard always spoil us. 
Now get that damn cat off the table! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Richard and Linda for stepping up! 


Gary's car was sounding great the best I've ever heard it! 


I had a good time lets do it again soon.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

In for more cat photos! Sounds like it was another great comp / G2G!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I really enjoyed this get together! Thanks to all the SoCal folks for being so hospitable!!!! It was good to get to know folks I hadn't really met before, I must say that the SoCal group is pretty special, lots of great cars and a really awesome bunch to hang out with!!!!! A few shout outs:

- Thanks to Richard for carting me back and forth from LAX. Appreciate you getting up earlier for me and taking time in the eve to make sure I got back!
- Linda for coordinating the food, making the beef/main course! Yum!
- The rest of the gang for bringing food: Michael and others for the fried chicken, cream pie, etc... yum.
- Mark for generously hosting the meet!
- All the folks with great cars that gave me the opportunity to listen. Dang, I hope I don't forget anyone: Gary, Chet, Damon, Winfred, Michael, Mark, John..... Every car was special in its own way!

Hoping we can do another all-Cal meet at some point again!
Happy Holidays All!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

So I have one question....did Jim change out his equipment? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So I have one question....did Jim change out his equipment?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


He didn't show up! :surprised:


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So I have one question....did Jim change out his equipment?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Unfortunately, Jim wasn't able to make this meet, but I hear his system is still intact for the time being.... 

Jim, keep your setup until the next meet, don't fall victim again to the dark side! LOL.... 

In all seriousness, we missed you at the meet Jim, hope all is good with you, and wishing you the best of this holiday season! Hope to see you at a meet sometime in the future regardless!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> He didn't show up! :surprised:


Wait....what?
This event was in his backyard. :shrug:
Guess he's allergic to cats.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wait....what?
> This event was in his backyard. :shrug:
> Guess he's allergic to cats.
> 
> ...


Yep, Yep!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

shinjohn said:


> Just wanted to say that I really enjoyed this get together! Thanks to all the SoCal folks for being so hospitable!!!! It was good to get to know folks I hadn't really met before, I must say that the SoCal group is pretty special, lots of great cars and a really awesome bunch to hang out with!!!!! A few shout outs:
> 
> - Thanks to Richard for carting me back and forth from LAX. Appreciate you getting up earlier for me and taking time in the eve to make sure I got back!
> - Linda for coordinating the food, making the beef/main course! Yum!
> ...



I'd like to add-

A big thank you to Richard and Linda for their personal sacrifice of not competing and running this event in Jim's absence. Nicely done, Papasin family!

A big thank you to Mark for providing the venue for this GTG!


Shinjohn- It was a pleasure to meet you as well and I enjoyed our conversation. Looking forward to hearing what you've been working on.

Everyone- it was great seeing you all! Of the cars I had the chance to hear, it seems everyone's sounding better and better, and that's what it's all about 

I'm looking forward to seeing you all again, hopefully soon, next time around!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Another good event, been a long time since I've been down there. As always, didn't listen to enough cars, but there's always next time, right? Wait, everyone will have changed there setup by then lol.

Linda, you'll have to let me know what was on your Christmas cd, I didn't want to bug you guys for it since you were so busy.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Another great event Linda and Richard thanks for stepping up and you guys must have brought the whole kitchen. Linda showing off her carving skills and Richard judging and giving positive feedback. Mark for hosting a pleasure as always

Shinjohn great to finally meet you will have to make to trip up to NorCal to see what you are working on and conversation 

Gary Summers car is something special is all I have to say

Damon up front sub hummm very creative sir

Mr Fisher point sources sound great in the 4Runner get that tailgate fixed lol those tweeter pods make a great illusion 

And all the other competors and spectators that came out


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Saw some new faces and many familiar ones. Was so glad to see you all. Competitors and even spectators came out bringing toys and donations. Thank you so much for your kindness and generosity! There will be many happy children this Christmas because of you! What a wonderful way to start the new season!

Some of the toys donated:









Mark, thank you for providing the venue for us! 

Michael, thank you for the fried chicken and banana cream pie! 


















Winfred, thank you for bringing drinks!

Everyone thank you for trying my French Dip and putting up with Richard's and my skills at running the show.  Jim, everyone missed you at the event and hopes that you are well. Thank you for entrusting us with running the show. You make running these shows look real easy. It was a good experience. 

Gary Summers, thank you for the appearance! I missed out on a demo, but I hear it's phenomenal especially with the recent changes. 



























Shinjohn, thank you for making the trip out to SoCal! Glad you were able to demo many cars and that you had a good time. 

I have to say just like others, that everyone is making great strides! I like what I'm hearing! Thank you all who gave me demos! I'm really happy that I got to hear several good cars! Chet, Winfred, and Damon, love the hard work you guys are putting into your cars. Sounding really good!

Here's some random pics.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Shinjohn- It was a pleasure to meet you as well and I enjoyed our conversation. Looking forward to hearing what you've been working on.





win1 said:


> Shinjohn great to finally meet you will have to make to trip up to NorCal to see what you are working on and conversation



After seeing and hearing the cars yesterday, rumor has it that a 15W or 15m might make its way onto his dash!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

MrsPapasin said:


> Gary Summers, thank you for the appearance! I missed out on a demo, but I hear it's phenomenal especially with the recent changes.


Looks like another great meet. It seems like the food is rivaling the quality of the cars.

What are the recent changes Gary has made to his car?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

astrochex said:


> Looks like another great meet. It seems like the food is rivaling the quality of the cars.
> 
> What are the recent changes Gary has made to his car?



Third processor and 6th amp to go fully active on all speakers.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I really wish I could have made this one, but is just wasn't an option this time out. Sorry to see I missed a couple of first gem xBs as well.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Third processor and 6th amp to go fully active on all speakers.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Are you trying to say Tuning Nightmare?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> Are you trying to say Tuning Nightmare?


More like a man after my own heart. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> More like a man after my own heart.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


He put together a nice techno 5.1 CD he tweaked in the Studio for a demo.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Wow, I for one would be truly impressed in seeing that pulled off.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ just another day in the office for Gary. 

In all seriousness, Gary's setup is quite impressive. Gary, Shinjohn, and I talked about it a fair bit when most everyone already left and Gary was loading up his vehicle. One piece of advice though is that this is something I personally would advise to undertake with great care. With increased complexity, requires increased experience and knowledge. This isn't Gary's first rodeo. Not saying you need to be a multi Oscar winner to execute something like this and execute it well, but then again....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's it, I'm buying a summer home in Cali just so I have someplace to store my sq car lol.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Isn't this why the rest of Us are here, Just enjoying the Sunshine.



Coppertone said:


> That's it, I'm buying a summer home in Cali just so I have someplace to store my sq car lol.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> ^ just another day in the office for Gary.
> 
> In all seriousness, Gary's setup is quite impressive. Gary, Shinjohn, and I talked about it a fair bit when most everyone already left and Gary was loading up his vehicle. One piece of advice though is that this is something I personally would advise to undertake with great care. With increased complexity, requires increased experience and knowledge. This isn't Gary's first rodeo. Not saying you need to be a multi Oscar winner to execute something like this and execute it well, but then again....


Naaah.....I can do it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

xxx_busa said:


> Isn't this why the rest of Us are here, Just enjoying the Sunshine.


What sunshine? :mean:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ plenty of sunshine in SoCal Bret. That's why you needed to make the trek down with us and talk to Gary about your goals.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Linda, you'll have to let me know what was on your Christmas cd, I didn't want to bug you guys for it since you were so busy.


Chris, here's what's on my Christmas playlist this year. It may not be for everyone, but I enjoy it and can pick up on plenty of things with this list while listening to cars. In particular I like the drums in "Where are you Christmas?" by Mannheim Steamroller, the voice of Ima and steel drums in "I'll be Home for Christmas/Feliz Navidad", the sweet violin played by Jenny Oaks Baker in "Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring", saxophone by Dave Koz, but there's other fun stuff on there. Sorry to end the perfectly nice playlist with some electronic music at the end but I also like hearing how the boom sounds, it's a bit further into the song and besides that it's just fun. 

1. Christmas in the City by Elizabeth Chan
2. The Christmas Song by Indina Menzel
3. Another Silent Night (feat. Richard Marx) by Dave Koz
4. Where are you Christmas? by Mannheim Steamroller
5. My Grown Up Christmas List by Kelly Clarkson
6. White Winter Hymnal by Pentatonix
7. The First Noel by David Tolk
8. Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas (feat. Chris Botti) by Katharine McPhee & Chris Botti
9. Santa Baby by Katherine Jenkins
10. I Saw Three Ships by Sting
11. All I Want for Christmas is You by Fifth Harmony
12. The Holly & the Ivey by Mediaeval Baebes
13. Christmas Kiss by Meaghan Smith
14. Little Drummer Boy by Pink Martini
15. I'll Be Home for Christmas/Feliz Navidad by Ima
16. Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring by Jenny Oaks Baker
17. Simple Gifts by Steven Sharp Nelson
18. It's Beginning to Look a Lot Like Christmas by Michael Buble
19. Silver Bells (Drum Version) by Andrea Centazzo & World Ensembles
20. Frosty the Snowman by Moodswings
21. The First Noel (Progressive House version) by Christmas Club 2014

Michael also has some great Christmas music that I got to listen to in his car. Thank you, Michael, for playing a high quality version of the Nutcracker and also Peter White for me! Peter White's "River" right?! Gotta get those to add to my Christmas music collection.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

michaelsil1 says: Are you trying to say Tuning Nightmare? 



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> More like a man after my own heart.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I say BOTH! 

Gary and his car are both truly amazing- we are quite fortunate that he chooses to come out and hang with us/listen to our cars and give us his valuable feedback at these events.

My next step in tuning is directly related to Gary's feedback and recommendations.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> papasin says: Are you trying to say Tuning Nightmare?



I never said that, Michael did.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Linda,

It's Peter White 

Songs Of The Season


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

I do have to take my hat off to Gary. My first time seeing his car and meeting him.
Really inspiring to talk to him as he's just so passionate about audio! Gary, thanks so much for the demo!!!!!!

Gary's Mercedes is truly special. In 2-channel mode the car is amazing. So darn coherent and the imaging with acoustic (classical) music was just ridiculous. Tonality as close to my ideal as I've heard in any car....

Having said all that, I think what is most unique is that Gary has built an ideal platform to showcase what multi-channel audio can do in a car. It's the kind of experience that words just can't capture. We chatted a bunch about it, and all I can say in closing is that I sure hope this is a glimpse of the future of mainstream car audio!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> I never said that, Michael did.


Oops- sorry about that. Fixed it


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

michaelsil1 said:


> Linda,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Michael!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> Thank you, Michael!


You're welcome.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Michael, what version of the nutcracker did you have? I've been looking for a good recording.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Michael, what version of the nutcracker did you have? I've been looking for a good recording.


Philips Gergiev












The Gergiev recording is the best from what I've Googled, but there is another Gergiev that is better than the Philips it comes in at around $100.00. I went with the Philips.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you Shinjohn and the others for your kind comments. I enjoyed demonstrating the car for all of you. That's why I go to the GTGs, so I can hang out with you fine folks and share what I have done with the Benz. Hearing your cars is fun and has also helped me take my system to the next level each time.

Cheers


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Scores are up.

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/E...entresults/mid/1077/eventid/1773/Default.aspx


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Scores are up.
> 
> Events


Looks like I should've competed in stock class again. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hot damn most improved must be going in the right direction hahaha thanks for all your input Papasin duo Linda and Richard.


----------

